# Waist Line Tag / Cut And Sew Labelling HELP!



## jono301 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello T-Shirt Forum members! Im new here and I am definitely learning very useful tips and tricks. I recently started a little Clothing Company and Im doing well but I have a lot of questions, one regarding Waist labels (LIKE THE PIC I'VE POSTED WITH THIS) 
I really don't know who to contact to make the label itself. Im and going to do the custom cut and sew aspect but i need help to find the best place to make them at a reasonable price. Please HELP!









PICTURE: http://heemskate.tumblr.com/image/58456137045


----------



## mintprints (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey there,

There are many places you can go to order woven labels, however, with most companies you must buy quantities of lowest 500-1000 labels for a few hundred dollars. I got mine from Cruz Label in LA and they were easy to work with and gave me a reasonable price compared to others I went to. I also sewed the labels onto the bottom seam of tshirts myself and it worked out fine for me but make sure you order labels with a center fold. You can find some great videos on youtube of how to sew on the labels to the bottom seam but it is quite self explanatory if you know how to sew ( just make sure to back stitch) 
hope this helps,
good luck

Mint Prints
Mint Prints


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

We call those "accent tags" 

And as mentioned above, there are many companies who can manufacture the woven labels.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

mintprints said:


> Hey there,
> 
> There are many places you can go to order woven labels, however, with most companies you must buy quantities of lowest 500-1000 labels for a few hundred dollars. I got mine from Cruz Label in LA and they were easy to work with and gave me a reasonable price compared to others I went to. I also sewed the labels onto the bottom seam of tshirts myself and it worked out fine for me but make sure you order labels with a center fold. You can find some great videos on youtube of how to sew on the labels to the bottom seam but it is quite self explanatory if you know how to sew ( just make sure to back stitch)
> hope this helps,
> ...


 Do you have a link to a good video for sewing accent tags to bottom hems? I never really found anything using a sewing machine - maybe I used the wrong search terms?


----------



## mintprints (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry I don't remember exactly what I searched. I think it was under "sewing on woven labels" keep searching though! You can also try sewingforums . But basically what I did is placed the woven label with the center fold around the bottom hem, set the foot of the sewing machine down over the woven label with 1/8 in of space from its top edge and on its corner. Then I sewed forward for 1/4 in then back stitched then continued forward across the entire top edge of the label till I reached the other corner where I back stitched again. Then the labels sewn on tight. So I finish by cutting the excess thread. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

No - that makes plenty of sense! Exactly what I had planned!

Any idea how many you could do an hour?


----------



## mintprints (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome! If your focused they move quickly but dont move too fast or you may stitch onto the shirt or not place the label in the correct spot. I could probably do like 15-20/hour. But I don't have the best idea because I just chill back with a beer and sew away. If you have an Instagram you can see pictures of how mine turned out @Mint_prints also there's a little video of sewing. 
Good luck!

Mint Prints
www.mintyfreshprints.com


----------

